# Possible Ocmulgee river flathead trip



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody been on that river? My in-laws live a mile from a ramp and some nice looking bends. Curious if it compares to the rivers around here? Some guy caught a 103# flathead on a jug a few years ago!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It has a lot of falls and small rapids north of Macon, not sure about that far south. It also has a lot of big prop eating rocks in it. Used to have plenty of bream and bass in it. I never fished it below macon though and I've never fished it for catfish. It gets pretty high in October, but it was normal to low two weeks ago when I was there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

This would be below Warner Robins. DNR website says to target them in the daytime, that'd be weird. Looks like water has been mostly normal for the last month.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Okmulgee - sounds ***** for "sicfish catcha nofish"
Neener!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Okmulgee - sounds ***** for "sicfish catcha nofish"
> Neener!


Since I'll be dragging the boat 5 hours and taking paw in law (who does not fish) your translation might be correct


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

When ya goin?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Saturday evening. Hopefully the weather doesn't mess up the plan.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, made it into town about 1:30 thus morning, got up at 6, got me a trip license (but seriously doubt I'll see any game wardens) and hit the river for what I hoped would be a quick daybreak bait trip. Zero action on popping bug despite looking prime. Extremely little action on wigglers too. Very frustrating to say the least. About 10 or 11 they starting showing interest in the wigglers and I managed a dozen good bream and one small channel. In the cooler livewell now. This river is CHOKED with flathead spots, just looks amazing, really hope it's not all show, and I wish I had more bait!

























Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Still at it and getting sleepy. Got one 15 pounder at the first spot, within sight of the boat ramp. At 4th spot now, not even half a mile from ramp, got a 6 pound channel. Few bites here and there but pretty slow.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wasn't a bust!! First time fishing in Georgia, think I'll drag the boat to the in laws more often haha

























Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Which part of the Ocmulgee are you fishing? Summer of 15 I was interning in Douglas, Georgia. I drove over that river plenty of times. Didn't fish it, but I did fish the Altamaha River in Jesup. (the ocmulgee flows into the altamaha)


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

This was at Warner Robins so a good bit north of there. Still can't get over the amount of logs and trees in the river. Bent my prop a bit on one but dang there's so much habitat in the water


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah there's a lot of structure on the south end to. Looks just like the choctawhatchee to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good fish.


----------

